# Crispies for NCFAA State Championship in GSO??



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Vegas 300, NFAA 300, or overall. 

Anybody want to put a pot together??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Vegas 300, NFAA 300, or overall.
> 
> Anybody want to put a pot together??


Tell you what, Mr. PotStirrer :wink:, I'll put one up with you for each game and total score. :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Tell you what, Mr. PotStirrer :wink:, I'll put one up with you for each game and total score. :tongue:


For some reason some quote about a pot and a kettle popped into my head and I just can't remember it. I'm sue you know the one.

You got it. 1 each game and overall. Make sure you write legibly so I can see your name.:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You gotta spot me points, but I'm in...I'll be shooting the recurve with fingers, so 50 per round seems about right...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> For some reason some quote about a pot and a kettle popped into my head and I just can't remember it. I'm sue you know the one.
> 
> You got it. 1 each game and overall. Make sure you write legibly so I can see your name.:wink:


Not sure I remember how to use a Sharpie - all I've done with it lately is loan it out to Mac, Eddie, & Jr. :wink:



psargeant said:


> You gotta spot me points, but I'm in...I'll be shooting the recurve with fingers, so 50 per round seems about right...


Oh, quit your whining - you had most of the fall and all winter to learn to shoot that thing and besides you've been shooting all your life, so no point spot - just straight up score. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not sure I remember how to use a Sharpie - all I've done with it lately is loan it out to Mac, Eddie, & Jr. :wink:


Well have one of them give you a refresher before you get there.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> You gotta spot me points, but I'm in...I'll be shooting the recurve with fingers, so 50 per round seems about right...


50 seems a bit harsh, but I'm sue we can work something out.:wink:

Remember, I've only ever shot ONE NCFAA Indoor event.:zip:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, quit your whining - you had most of the fall and all winter to learn to shoot that thing and besides you've been shooting all your life, so no point spot - just straight up score. :wink:


I'm out then...I don't care how long I've had the bow recurve fingers and compound release are 2 wholly different animals...

Just a sampling of the big names from Vegas this year and their scores...Really impressive to me, even more so now that I am shooting one, but even the big dogs in recurve can't hang with the likes of NoXEddie and Mac with a compound and release...

Barrs, Jay UT, USA 1 285 11 279 8 279 5 - Olympic gold medalist
ELIASON, EDWIN UT, USA 1 282 6 273 9 280 8 
WUNDERLE, VIC IL, USA 1 289 9 291 10 292 11 - '08 Olympian

Oh and I am FAR from a big dog in the archery world, recurve or compound...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> 50 seems a bit harsh, but I'm sue we can work something out.:wink:
> 
> Remember, I've only ever shot ONE NCFAA Indoor event.:zip:


Yeah, but I've only ever shot 2 with a recurve...my current PB is 239 with 5x's...and I have seen you shoot...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Yeah, but I've only ever shot 2 with a recurve...my current PB is 239 with 5x's...and I have seen you shoot...


Tell you what Sarge - I'll spot you 50 on the Vegas round and 40 on the 5 spot.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Tell you what Sarge - I'll spot you 50 on the Vegas round and 40 on the 5 spot.


Done...Better practice using that sharpie...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Done...Better practice using that sharpie...


Not that I will need the practice, but I'll at least check out the point. Only thing I've used it for was signing targets at S+W & DCWC. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> I'm out then...I don't care how long I've had the bow recurve fingers and compound release are 2 wholly different animals...
> 
> Just a sampling of the big names from Vegas this year and their scores...Really impressive to me, even more so now that I am shooting one, but even the big dogs in recurve can't hang with the likes of NoXEddie and Mac with a compound and release...
> 
> ...


Not for me I shoot my release basically the same way as I shoot fingers. Squeeze back and relax my fingers and with recurve string slips off of fingers, with release it goes off somehow. same thought process, relax fingers and pull back.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees said:


> Not for me I shoot my release basically the same way as I shoot fingers. Squeeze back and relax my fingers and with recurve string slips off of fingers, with release it goes off somehow. same thought process, relax fingers and pull back.


I'm trying to duplicate that same process, but the scores between the 2 are what I am talking about...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> You gotta spot me points, but I'm in...I'll be shooting the recurve with fingers, so 50 per round seems about right...


Alright, you're on!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Alright, you're on!!


Well don't count your crispies until they're in your hand - not that you won't earn them - just ask Bees about collecting from Sarge.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I do still owe Bees one don't I...:embara: PM me you addy Bees and I will take care of that for you...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I do still owe Bees one don't I...:embara: PM me you addy Bees and I will take care of that for you...


First thing I did when I saw Bees at LAS was "borrow" a sharpie and sign over a crispy to him. Well, it really wasn't the first thing I did when I saw him. I actually eased up behind him and pulled his toboggan down over his eyes. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Tomorrow is the day, anybody else want to get in??


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> First thing I did when I saw Bees at LAS was "borrow" a sharpie and sign over a crispy to him. Well, it really wasn't the first thing I did when I saw him. I actually eased up behind him and pulled his toboggan down over his eyes. :wink:


I'm thinkin Prag must be part indian or something, almost have to be to sneak up on me like that and try to pull the wool over my eyes.

Don't let him fool ya guys, he actually does know how to sign a crispie.

I am the one out of pratice if ya get my drift....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> I'm thinkin Prag must be part indian or something, almost have to be to sneak up on me like that and try to pull the wool over my eyes.
> 
> Don't let him fool ya guys, he actually does know how to sign a crispie.
> 
> I am the one out of pratice if ya get my drift....


Bees, we'll get the opportunity to shoot together again soon, I HOPE - then we'll see who signs the crispies. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*I wanna play.......

Who is going to spot me 20???????*
.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I wanna play.......
> 
> Who is going to spot me 20???????*
> .


NFAA, Vegas, both, or overall??


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> NFAA, Vegas, both, or overall??


*Geeesshhhh now ya gonna go get all technical on me.....

OKkkkkayyyyyyy....20--Vegas 3 Spot....15--NFAA 5 Spot....35--Overall

Remember now.....I've only shot 5 full rounds since last October ....and I am just off the disabled list since I hurt my shoulder in that fall...*
.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm just protecting myself from the"But you said..." later!!:wink:

You got it. That's a bet. :thumbs_up



GOT LUCKY said:


> *Geeesshhhh now ya gonna go get all technical on me.....
> 
> OKkkkkayyyyyyy....20--Vegas 3 Spot....15--NFAA 5 Spot....35--Overall
> 
> ...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Anybody up for a side pot of $10 per round???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Anybody up for a side pot of $10 per round???


I ain't the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I wasn't born yesterday either, so how many points you wanna spot me? :wink:

Are you coming on Sat.? If so, see you tomorrow.

And the NCFAA rules (per Lee) say that if you're coming from VA and bringing "anyone" with you, you have to give fair warning.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I ain't the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I wasn't born yesterday either, so how many points you wanna spot me? :wink:
> 
> Are you coming on Sat.? If so, see you tomorrow.
> 
> And the NCFAA rules (per Lee) say that if you're coming from VA and bringing "anyone" with you, you have to give fair warning.


7 vegas and 4 5spot

Gotta make you earn it!!!

I dont roll with just "anyone"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> 7 vegas and 4 5spot
> 
> Gotta make you earn it!!!
> 
> I dont roll with just "anyone"


Let's do it for a crispy (each game). A $10 spot would be to tempting to spend and I much rather have a couple of your crispies on my "trophy board". :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Let's do it for a crispy (each game). A $10 spot would be to tempting to spend and I much rather have a couple of your crispies on my "trophy board". :wink:


seein how i alrady have like 5 Crispies from you i would much rather have some gas money!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> seein how i alrady have like 5 Crispies from you i would much rather have some gas money!!!


You better use your money on some eye glasses if you think you have 5 of my crispies. :wink: To the best of my recollection you haven't suckered me in but 1 time.

See you tomorrow - auction starts in a few minutes, so I got to WORK a little.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> seein how i alrady have like 5 Crispies from you i would much rather have some gas money!!!


*I'm sure Rangeplaya'....or KWard would love to put a little on the line with you....

I'm bringing the cookies for either one of those matches.....

....and noooooooo......Eddie....I checked.....NO PEANUT BUTTER!!!!!*

.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> 7 vegas and 4 5spot
> 
> Gotta make you earn it!!!
> 
> I dont roll with just "anyone"


I'll take those points... :thumbs_up when???


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

3:40am just arrived back at Cassa de X Hunter looks like i'll be shootin on Sun!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*First day in the books.......

...and I'm not going to shout out any scores........just yet...

Just gonna sayyyy........it's not always the final score that declares the winner.....but the "Art of the Deal".....:wink:*

.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

now the important stuff. inquiring minds want to know all the goins on down NC way.. day 2 results please... 

so How many crispies changed hands, from who to where ?

Lucky was 20 enough???? It should have been...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Caution - a bit of gloating and humbleness follows 

I'll let the others spill the beans on their "wagers".

Gloat
I spotted Sarge 50 on the 3 spot and took his crispie

Humble
I spotted him 40 on the 5 spot and he came out on fire with the recurve today and took 1 from me.

Humble
On the overall score (with the 90 point spot) Sarge got me by 1 point

Gloat
Took 1 from from Spoon13 on the 5 spot (299 vs 293)

Humble
He took 1 from me on the 3 spot (297 to 288). He was smoking that 3 spot after a big Wendy's lunch.

We decided to pass on the overall score since we had exchanged 1 to each other

GLOAT GLOAT GLOAT
My 299 on the 5 spot put Mac in a state of pure awe.

GLOAT GLOAT GLOAT
My "average" 288 on the 3 spot just put lots more wrinkles in Mac's cheap suit.

Funniest thing of all was when Jarlicker, Mac, Spoon13, & I got back from lunch and two of them were pulling out their wallets, several folks asked if they had to pay more to shoot the 3 spot. I took it upon myself to "explain" to them what was going on.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Funny thing I was with Prag all darned day. I did not see a single ounce of humble any where near that man all day and into the evening.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Funny thing I was with Prag all darned day. I did not see a single ounce of humble any where near that man all day and into the evening.


You had to see me walking out of GM today after besting my PB by 12 pts with the recurve. I only dropped 4 points the last 4 ends (I was smoking at the end of it all)...I never have seen any humble out of prag either...


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

:wink:I saw humble when he got in his car to go pick up my supper! :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I had a blast yesterday. I must say that I STUNK up the joint for the first half of the 5-spot. Went back to my tried and true release but alas, the damage was done. I issued two crispies yesterday, SN 0003 and 0004. I probably owe Sarge and Lucky each one for today. No matter what, I had a TON of fun and I learned something too.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> I had a blast yesterday. I must say that I STUNK up the joint for the first half of the 5-spot. Went back to my tried and true release but alas, the damage was done. I issued two crispies yesterday, SN 0003 and 0004. I probably owe Sarge and Lucky each one for today. No matter what, I had a TON of fun and I learned something too.


*Spoon...You were shooting great on Saturday....really solid X's...had me rethinking those numbers...

BUTTttttt Yessssss....make that 2....you should have been there for my realllly lucky shot....
Yeppp I did it again...but this time...my arrow went into another one of my 5 spot rings which still scored...a 4....AMAZING...

So if your gonna miss....miss real good....*


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Spoon...You were shooting great on Saturday....really solid X's...had me rethinking those numbers...
> 
> BUTTttttt Yessssss....make that 2....you should have been there for my realllly lucky shot....
> Yeppp I did it again...but this time...my arrow went into another one of my 5 spot rings which still scored...a 4....AMAZING...
> ...



Note to self:

If your gonna punch the trigger, make sure it's not the middle spot.

I'll make sure you get your crispie next time I see you. How many did I lose by??


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Note to self:
> 
> If your gonna punch the trigger, make sure it's not the middle spot.
> 
> I'll make sure you get your crispie next time I see you. How many did I lose by??


*JUST ENOUGH........

Let's put it this way.....if it wasn't for that "LUCKY MISS"....I think we would have been even or I'd be signing one over....*
.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Prag Jr said:


> :wink:I saw humble when he got in his car to go pick up my supper! :wink:


Wya to teach the old lizard some new tricks jr...


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Wya to teach the old lizard some new tricks jr...


And I did it with your old bow. Told you it was in better hands! :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I had a blast yesterday. I must say that I STUNK up the joint for the first half of the 5-spot. Went back to my tried and true release but alas, the damage was done. I issued two crispies yesterday, SN 0003 and 0004. I probably owe Sarge and Lucky each one for today. No matter what, I had a TON of fun and I learned something too.


Make that 2 dude...1 for 5 spot, 1 for the overall...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Make that 2 dude...1 for 5 spot, 1 for the overall...


*OHHHHhh Yeahhhhh.....thanks for reminding me about the overall bet Sarge.....

Ohhhhhhh Spoony Boyyyyy.....sign two for me while you are at it.... 

I'm betting I won't get that many points again from you and MAC....*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OHHHHhh Yeahhhhh.....thanks for reminding me about the overall bet Sarge.....
> 
> Ohhhhhhh Spoony Boyyyyy.....sign two for me while you are at it....
> 
> ...


Oh you'll get them from Mac for sure. He's a glutton for punishment. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OHHHHhh Yeahhhhh.....thanks for reminding me about the overall bet Sarge.....
> 
> Ohhhhhhh Spoony Boyyyyy.....sign two for me while you are at it....
> 
> ...


That is a FACT!!!!! Man I gave a way crispies like they were somebody else's. Oh well. Live and learn. 

I learned.:sad:

Besides, I didn't give you as many points as I gave Sarge!!!:mg::zip:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> That is a FACT!!!!! Man I gave a way crispies like they were somebody else's. Oh well. Live and learn.
> 
> I learned.:sad:
> 
> Besides, I didn't give you as many points as I gave Sarge!!!:mg::zip:


*Wish you could have been there yesterday to see Sarge's target....that cluster of holes in that single spot target was quite impressive!!!...and I believe there will be a picture here shortly to prove it.....*
.


----------

